# Gaming Charackter Legenden



## Sasori (13. Dezember 2011)

Also, was sind für euch Legenden der Gaming Geschichte (Selbst erstellte Charackter nicht verwenden)

Bei mir sind es einmal

Mario
Sonic
Cloud (Final Fantasy VII)
Gorden Freeman (Halflife)
Isaac (Dead Space)
und wen man nciht vergessen darf..... Pikachu O.o ähm ne ich meinte eigentlich Dante aus Devil May Cry 

Nun, was sind eure Legenden?


----------



## Hideout (13. Dezember 2011)

Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)
Thomas "Tommy" Angelo (MAFIA)
Kane (Command & Conquer)
Cate Archer (No one lives forever)
Batman ^^


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (13. Dezember 2011)

Giana (von "Giana Sisters" )C-64))
Roger Wilco (Space Quest)
Guybrush Threepwood (Monkey Island)
ZaK McKracken
Auch Gordon Freeman
Faith aus Mirror's Edge

und bestimmt noch viel mehr, aber da ich gerade Mittagspause habe und wieder los muss, lass ich es mal bei diesen und werde später noch welche reinschreiben.

*Gruss Lucky*


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Gordon Freeman (Half Life)
Emerald "Dead Eye" Flint (Schleichfahrt + AquaNox)
Kane (C&C)
Altair (Assassins Creed)
Ezio Auditore (Assassins Creed II)
Task Force 141 (Call of Duty MW 1-3)
Atlas und P-Body, GLaDOS (Portal 2) 
Alex Mercer (Prototype)
Tanya Adams (C&C Red Alert)
Agent 47 (Hitman)
Max Payne (Max Payne)
Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell) 
Solid Snake (Metal Gear Solid)
Goomba (Super Mario) <--- Der Pilz mit dem bösen Blick. Ich mag den <3


----------



## DaywalkerEH (13. Dezember 2011)

Link (Zelda)


----------



## utakata (13. Dezember 2011)

Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)
Der namenlose Held (Gothic <3)
Prince of Persia (hat der nen namen?) xD


weitere folgen.. (bin am arbeiten )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

Viele wurden bereits genannt, mir fehlen noch:
Sheppard (Mass effect)
Geralt (The Witcher)


----------



## DenniRauch (13. Dezember 2011)

So, hab auch mal n bisschen gegrübelt. Mir sind da noch einige Ikonen eingefallen die bis jetzt nich erwähnt wurden. Fangen wir mal mit dem besten an:

-Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem)
-Solid Snake & Psycho Mantis (Metal Gear Solid)
-Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)
-Albert Wesker (Resident Evil)
-Cpt. Price (Call of Duty)
-Gordon Freeman (Half Life)
-Mario (Super Mario Land)
-Sonic (Sonic the Hedgehog)
-Strelok (S.T.A.L.K.E.R.)
-Tanya (C&C Alarmstufe Rot)
-Kane (C&C)
-Master Chief (Halo)
-Nathan Drake (Uncharted)
-Bill, Zoey, Francis & Louis (Left 4 Dead)
-Haggard (BF: Bad Company)
-GLaDOS (Portal)
-Wheatly (Portal 2)
-Shepard (Mass Effect)
-Kratos (God of War)
-Ryu & Ken (Street Fighter)
-Agent 47 (Hitman)
-Sam & Max (Man & Max hit the road)
-Dr. Fred Edison (Day of the Tentacle)
-Samus Aran (Metroid)
-Lara Croft (Tomb Raider)
-Shodan (System Shock)

Das wären die Charaktere die ich als wirklich Episch ansehe.


----------



## dertobiii (13. Dezember 2011)

Nico bellic (gta4)
Blackburn (bf3)


----------



## DenniRauch (13. Dezember 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> Nico bellic (gta4)
> Blackburn (bf3)



Naja als Gaming Charakter Legenden würde ich die jetzt net grad bezeichnen, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## Sasori (13. Dezember 2011)

Agent 47 (Hitman)
Max Payne (Max Payne)
Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell) 
Solid Snake (Metal Gear Solid)
habe ich auch vergessen^^

dazu noch 
Shadow (Shadow [SONIC] the Hedgehog)
Kairi und Sora (Kingdom Hearts 1/2 )
Samus Aran (Metroid)
Kirby (Kirbys Adventure)


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2011)

Diablo
Kerrigan (Sc)
Zerathul (Sc)
Jim Raynor (Sc)
Thrall (Wc 3, WoW)
Jack Ryan (Bioshock)
Strelok (Stalker)
Der Pipboy (Fallout)


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Dezember 2011)

Ben (Full Throttle)


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Super Mario
GladOS
Captain Price


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

Für mich selber? Naja ich verbinde sie auch ein bischen mit meiner Kindheit und Vergangenheit mit denen bin ich immerhin sozusagen aufgewachsen 

- Die ganzen alten Pokemon
- Solid Snake (MGS)
- Raiden (MGS)
- Cloud (FF7)
- Tifa (FF7)
- Red XIII (FF7)
- Vincent (FF7)
- Dante (DMC)
- Jean Reno (Ja ich weiß Schauspieler und so, aber er hat auch eine Rolle in Onimusha 3)
- Son Goku (Kennt wohl jeder )
- Mario 
- Link 
- Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)
- 47 (Hitman)
- Max Payne (<-)
- GLaDOS & Wheatley (Portal)
- Gordon Freeman (Half Life)
- Batman
- Parker (Red Faction)
- Squall (FF8)
- Cifer (FF8)
- Quistis (FF8)
- Xell (FF8)
- Vaan (FF12)
- Lightning (FF12)
- Ashe (FF12)
- Und der Typ von GTA 


edit:
- Spyro und Crash Bandicoot hat ich ja voll vergessen


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Januar 2012)

Spyro (PS1)
Mario
Artjom (Metro2033)
Sonic
Lara Craft (Tomb Raider)
Pokemon (alte Editionen)
Link (Zelda)
Cpt. Price (CoD)
Tommy & Lance (GTA:VC)
Mike LeRoi (Shadow Man) Na wer kennt ihn noch? 
Raziel (Soul Reaver) Und wer kennt den noch? 
Turok (Turok) Wieso werden die alten "Legenden" immer vergessen? 
Cyprien (Evil Twin) Selbst das kenne ich noch! All diese Spiele kenne ich noch und das mit meinen fast 18 Jahren. 
Soul Reaver, Shadow Man, Evil Twin und Turok haben es mir als kleines Kind angetan. Zu blöd das ich diese Games nur sehr selten Spielen konnte.


----------



## Micha77 (4. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist es CJ aus Gta San Andreas


----------



## lu89 (4. Januar 2012)

"Hail to the King, baby!" 
Und natürlich Mario und co.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2012)

Julie (frisst Lara Croft zum Frühstück) - Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.2

Heart of the Tiger Christopher "Maverick" Blair
Jeannette "Angel" Devereaux
Todd "Maniac" Marshall
- Wing Commander Serie

April Ryan - The Longest Journey

Brandon
Malcolm
Zanthia
- Legend Of Kyrandia Trilogie

Guybrush Threepwood
Elaine Marley
LeChuck
- Monkey Island Serie

Manuel "Manny" Calavera
Mercedes "Meche" Colomar
- Grim Fandango

Woodruff - Woodruff and the Schnibble of Azimuth

Simon
Sordid
Sumpfling
diverse revolutionäre marxistische Holzwürmer
- Simon the Sorcerer-Reihe

Bayonetta - Bayonetta

Alice - American McGee's Alice


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Faith (Mirror's Edge)
Gordon Freeman (Half-Life)
Ezio Auditore (Assassin's Creed)
Desmond (Assassin's Creed)
Batman (Arkham Asylum)
Guybrush Threepwood (Monkey Island)


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Januar 2012)

Ezio Auditore (Assassins Creed Revelations)
Link (Zelda)
Der Pokémon Typ (Den Namen gibt man ja selber )
Steve  (Minecraft) (Noch ist er keine Legende, aber das wird noch)
Samus Aran (Metroid)


Und mehr fallen mir gerade nich ein


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Januar 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Der Pokémon Typ (Den Namen gibt man ja selber )


 Entweder du meinst dich selbst oder Ash. Beim ersteren klingt das ganz schön, naja. 

Rayman aus Rayman ist noch eine Legende.


----------

